# "Snap" the Border Collie...Puppy to Adult...



## Debra (Aug 28, 2011)

When I retired last Feb. of 2010...I wanted a puppy to keep me active. I'm not a couch potato, so wanted an energetic dog to walk, hike, play ball, frisbee... so in August of 2010...I saw this picture of a Red/White Border Collie at 8 weeks old....my heart melted and I pursued the Breeder and brought home "Snap". Here are a few pics of her life up to now! :wink:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So cute! What a pretty girl. I love the reds.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never seen that color! She's beautiful!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

chowder said:


> I've never seen that color! She's beautiful!


Me either...she is GORGEEEOUUUS!!!! sooo soo beautiful!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

As always I LOVE her!:biggrin:

She is just SOOO beautiful, and the perfect example of a red Border Collie!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Hi! Donna here from the raw fed FB page. Love your pictures of Snap and am glad to see you here!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Border collies are awesome!!

I love her mottled nose!!


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

wow she's sooo beautiful!!! never seen that kind of red colour pattern & hands down so pretty & unique!eace:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, she's a stunner. Easy on the eyes, that's for sure and looks like she's full of mischief to boot. Love the name!


----------



## Debra (Aug 28, 2011)

*Thank you so much!*

Thank you all so very much for your kind words about "Snap" the BC...Yes, I'm obsessed with her and vice versa....She truly is my heart dog; even when a training session goes awry...she makes me laugh. I had the great opportunity to take a class on line with Susan Garrett and have learned so much about positive training. It has changed my world and Snaps! Anyway, thank you for making me feel very welcome here!!! 

Debra


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Snap is just beautiful!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Snap is such a pretty girl! I just love her coloring and markings, so beautiful! I hope we get to see lots more of her.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh Snap, she is beautiful! I'm partial to reds too..


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

AW I love the red and white!!! She is so cute!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Adorable puppy pics...love that nose...and grew up to be such a stunner!


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting Snap's pictures. I always thought they were black/white. I love her color. She is so gorgeous.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

runwiththewind said:


> Thanks for posting Snap's pictures. I always thought they were black/white. I love her color. She is so gorgeous.


Border Collies can be
Black and white(with minimal of either,)
Red and White, Red Merle,
Chocolate and White, Chocolate Merle,
Blue and White, Blue Merle,
Lilac and White, Lilac, Merle.

And dont forget tricolour of any of those, Sable, brindle, "grey", "yellow" and Saddles.

Per AKC, allthough my dogs arent AKC Border Collies(HUGE story behind that one....im an ABCA girl!:wink this is GREAT wording as for the colour of Border Collies!

"Color
The Border Collie appears in all colors or combination of colors and/or markings. Solid color, bi-color, tri-color, merle and sable dogs are to be judged equally with no one color or pattern preferred over another. White markings may be clear white or ticked to any degree. Random white patches on the body and head are permissible but should not predominate. Color and markings are always secondary to physical evaluation and gait. "

(And I keep thinking I forgot something.....but I might not have!LOL)


----------



## Debra (Aug 28, 2011)

*Hi Abi!*

Here is one of the best sites, I think on the Border Collie Genetics. Great pictures and explanation of their coloring, coats, etc.! Border Collie Colors - Welcome to border collie coat colors site! Help us make this a place to learn about breeding the colors of the border collie!!!
Hope you are well, Abi! Have a great day! :usa:


----------



## Debra (Aug 28, 2011)

*Thank you, PuppyPaws! *


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes she is gorgeous, I love the white head. My dad had a red and white I got him from the shelter a long time back. She had allot of white all over her. I see them every now and then, there was one at fair in the dog trials, but mostly you see Black and white and the tri.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Debra said:


> Here is one of the best sites, I think on the Border Collie Genetics. Great pictures and explanation of their coloring, coats, etc.! Border Collie Colors - Welcome to border collie coat colors site! Help us make this a place to learn about breeding the colors of the border collie!!!
> Hope you are well, Abi! Have a great day! :usa:


Ah yes thank you!:biggrin:

I was on my phone so couldnt link over!:smile:

I love that sight!:happy:


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful BC!


----------



## Debra (Aug 28, 2011)

:usa:Thank you dmgmn! So is your puppy! Love those eyes and the one black leg!!


----------

